

Chris Dixon's Graphs presentation - thunk
http://cdixon.org/2011/03/03/graphs-presentation/

======
SriniK
Just awesome. Thanks for posting. Recommend for anyone interested in building
graphs or knowing about how things work.

Few things I liked are: . Geoffrey Moore's - Crossing the Chasm - start with
small set of graph to be useful and then target the bigger market - video
around 14min . the way entrepreneur should classify their product in
heterogeneous vs hybrid vs homogeneous wrt to a buyers/sellers - video around
17min . Clayton Christensen's - The Innovator's Dilemma - how great things
always start as a toy product then disrupt industries - video around 47min

